# Mein neuer Teich



## Schnacki90 (17. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen 

Wir haben uns damals 2007 wars glaube ich einen Teich angelegt. Dieser war ca. 10m lang und 4m breit. Hier mal ein paar Bilder vom alten Teich

* defekter Link entfernt *
http://s12b.directupload.net/images/user/090801/rm9mrz64.jpg

Das Problem dort war das er mit ca. 50 cm viel zu flach war, unter der Brücke waren es 80 cm. Wir haben einen riesen Filter installiert und bekamen den Teich nie wirklich sauber. Nun kam es das meine Eltern das Haus verkauften und ein neues erwarben. Meine Chance alles besser zu machen 

Ich wollte also einen schönen tiefen Teich mit Bachlauf und ganz wenig Arbeit.

Habe dann zuerst das Loch gebuddelt, mit 3 Ebenen, die tiefste Stelle ist 1,70 m tief, geplant waren 2m ich hatte aber keine Lust mehr zu buddeln. Die erste Ebene ist reine Pflanzzone in einer breite von ca. 50 cm, damit die Pflanzen nicht abrutschen ist hier ein Drainagerohr an der Kante befestigt (unter der Folie). Die nächste Zone ist die Tiefwasserzone mit einer Seerose und dann der Boden. 

Hier ein Bild von dem Loch mit Folie * defekter Link entfernt *

Da ich auf einen Filter verzichten wollte, aber dennoch die Nährstoffe rausbekommen will habe ich um den Teich einen Bachlauf geplant. Erst wollte ich Steine aufmauern, dies war allerdings ein zu großer Kostenfaktor, so habe ich Mini Pflanzringe genommen. Die sind ganz normal aufeinander gestapelt und halten das Wasser bisher super. Natürlich ist dort auch Folie drinnen die ich verschraubt habe. Der Bachlauf hat auch 3 Becken, das erste ca. 1 m hoch, hier ist zuerst Drainagerohr drinnen, dann einen ganzen Haufen Kies, ebenso im 2. Becken mit ca. 60 cm Höhe. im letzten Becken ca. 30 cm sind nur noch Feldsteine drinnen, da ich keine Lust mehr auf Kies waschen hatte. Der Kies kommt von einem Freund der den vorher auf dem Dach hatte und so haben wir diesen einzeln aufgesucht. 

Die andere Seite ist mit Betonplatten verstärkt und mich Erde angehäuft, die Übergänge zu den Becken sind ebenfalls mit Betonplatten und Mischung verstärkt, als Kantenschutz kam hier wieder das Drainagerohr zum Einsatz.

Hier Fotos vom Bau des Bachlaufs 
* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *

Der Bachlauf und der Teich wurden dann mit reichlich Pflanzen befüllt, Fische kamen 3 Goldorfen ca. 30 cm hinzu (Altbestand), 1 alter Golfdisch, 3 Shubuki, 2 Goldfische.

Die Pflanzen und fische wachsen wunderbar! Die Wasserwerte sind alle samt top.

Ich möchte betonen das ich keinen Filter verbaut habe, nur eine Eco 8500 Pumpe die das Wasser in den Bachlauf bringt. Dazu 2 billige Lüfter für den Teich.

Hier aktuelle Fotos vom fertigen Teich

* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *

Ich habe klares Wasser und keine wirklichen Algen, nur im Bachlauf ganz wenige was mich aber nicht stört und den Teich auch nicht 

Gerne bin ich für Anregungen Lob & Kritik offen 

Ach ja, Kosten ca. 700 Euro - Zeit: 2 Wochen Urlaub


----------



## Joerg (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Hi Schnacky90,
:Willkommen2

Die Bilder schau ich mir später noch an aber es scheint du bist zufrieden mit deinem Werk.


----------



## Schnacki90 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Hey,

ja doch schon, also wir sind binnen kürzester Zeit sehr bekannt geworden, alle wollten Teich gucken.


----------



## lotta (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

guten abend schnacki,
viel arbeit , und schön ist es geworden... 
eine frage oder anregung hätte ich für dich:
hast du vor, die sichtbare folie noch ein wenig zu verkleiden???
sähe sicher gleich nochmal schöner aus
liebe grüße lotta


----------



## Schnacki90 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Hey,

geplant ist es, das die Pflanzen die Folie verdecken bzw, runterrankeln. Der Teich ist wie gesagt erst ca. 8 Wochen alt und bei unserem bisherigen Sommer ...


----------



## LilRainbow (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Guten Abend 

Schöner Teich mir besonders gefällt die Erhöhung sehr gut mit dem fallenden Pflanzenbachlauf 

wie lange läuft den dein Teich schon was beweisen würde das auch ohne viel Geld ein schöner Teich möglich ist


----------



## Schnacki90 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

ca. 8 Wochen ist er in Betrieb


----------



## LilRainbow (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

wenn das Wasser weiterhin klar bleibt scheint es auch mit Pflanzen möglich zu sein Anständig zu filtern .

Was hast du denn für einen Fischbestand ?


----------



## Schnacki90 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Hey,

3 Goldorfen ca. 30 cm  (Altbestand), 1 alter Golfdisch, 3 Shubuki, 2 Goldfische.


----------



## LilRainbow (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Bin echt mal gespannt wie das in nächster zeit funktioniert  fische scheiden ja nicht gerade wenig dreck aus ob so auf dauer klares Wasser bleiben wird.


----------



## Schnacki90 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Hey,

wir hatten ganz zu Anfang trübes Wasser, da haben wir aber mit Teichklar und den Lüftern binnen 2 Tagen weg bekommen, das lag aber wohl auch an dem 100 % Leitungswasser (hatten nur dies).

Aber wie gesagt bisher alles super, die Pflanzen sind wahrlich explodiert.


----------



## lotta (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

hallo,
teichklar ? was ist das? ( ne chemische keule ?) 
ob das so ne gute idee ist ?
eigentlich braucht das wasser nur n bisschen zeit, um klar zu werden...
liebe grüße lotta


----------



## lissbeth66 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen....

Super Teich hast Du da gebaut, 

 hätte mit Ufermatten gearbeitet den ich denke gerade die Folie am Bachlauf bekommst Du so nicht unsichtbar.

Hau keine chemische Keule mehr rein. Das steigert nur den Umsatz des Verkäufers und bringt nicht wirklich auf Dauer etwas.


----------



## Schnacki90 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Hey,

na die 3 Euro waren es mir wert. War gerade im Ausverkauf und hat ja geholfen. Der Teich scheint sich ja gut einzuspielen so wie es aussieht, deshalb werde ich hoffentlich auch nichts neues an Chemie brauchen.


----------



## Sandra1976 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Hallo Schnacki,
ich finde deinen Teich und vorallem die vielen, vielen Pflanzen toll.
Aus Erfahrung kann ich dir nur sagen, das keine Pflanzen über oder auf der "nackigen" Folie wachsen oder so dicht rüberranken, dass man davon nichts mehr sieht. Meine Eltern wollten es auch nicht glauben und auch nach 10 Jahren Teich und vielen Pflanzen sieht man die Folie immer noch. Schade eigentlich aber vielleicht kannst du noch etwas mit Ufermatten (so haben es viele hier und wir auch gemacht) nacharbeiten. Schau mal in unser Album oder in das z.b. von Moderlieschenking, der hat das auch wirklich toll gemacht mit den Matten und sind mittlerweile ein grünes Paradies und die Folie wird absolut geschützt durch Sonne, Eis etc.
Viele Grüße 
Sandra


----------



## käptniglo (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Moinmoin.
Ich würde auch Matten nehmen (vorsicht, manche Matten schwimmen auf). Meine hat sich innerhalb eines Jahres schon ziemlich gut von allein begrünt, ohne dass ich irgendwelche Samen aufgebracht habe. Mit gehts natürlich schneller. Die Matten ziehen aber etwas Wasser und steigern so etwas die Verdunstung.

Ansonsten ist das schon recht gut durchdacht, mit dem Bachlauf. Mir persönlich gefallen keine Pflanzringe, aber das ist Geschmackssache.

Guido


----------



## Schnacki90 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Ne gemauerte Wand sieht natürlich besser aus, aber tausende Euro in Mauersteine zu investieren, ne da habe ich dann doch nicht die Kohle für.


----------



## Sandra1976 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Hallo Schnacki,
schade, dass du nichts zu unseren Vorschlägen sagst. Hier soll ja jedem geholfen werden
Aber wenn du wohl, dazu nichts zu sagen hast  eher schade
Gruß Sandra


----------



## lotta (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

hallo, 
beim "teichklar" ging es eigentlich nicht um die( 3€,  im ausverkauf), sondern ,eher um die auswirkungen auf die teichbewohner...
aber, nun ist es ja schon geschehen . darüber brauchen wir aktuell nicht mehr zu diskutieren...
ist eh schon  zu spät.
und ansonsten, musst du selber wissen, wie du deinen teich gestalten magst, soll ja vor allem, dir gefallen...
aber, die tips von den anderen zu überdenken, ist in diesem forum  nicht das schlechteste.
deshalb, sind wir doch hier, oder ??? 
liebe grüße lotta


----------



## Schnacki90 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Natürlich,habe mir das mit den Matten notiert. Werde dies mal durchsprechen. Mit dem Teichklar war es aber auch von der bewantniss da ich meinen Fischen es nicht antuen wollte in einer grünen Suppe zu verrecken. Und geschadet hat es ihnen scheinbar nicht so viel, den die sind ja wie gesagt quietsch viedell.


----------



## Sandra1976 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Hallo,
den Fischen macht das grüne Wasser oder die Algen in keinster Weise etwas aus.
Die "verrecken" (deine Wortwahl) da auf keinen Fall drin, denen ist die Sichttiefe in deinem Teich eher schnuppe. Chemie in einem Teich mit Tieren ist dagegen das, was da nicht reingehört. Sagen können dir die Fische nicht, das sie von der Chemie Bauchweh haben.
Wir haben auch ab und zu, meistens im Frühjahr, bevor die Pflanzen richtig durchstarten, eingetrübtes Wasser, dass sich meistens aber nach 3-4 Wochen wieder gibt. Wir haben Kois, Orfen, Goldis, denen das in keinster Weise etwas schadet. Nur den Betrachter störts, das er nicht bis in 2 m tiefe schauen kann, ab und zu.
Gruß Sandra


----------



## Schnacki90 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Hey,

nu ist ja leider zu spät. Vierleicht war es auch die Angst das wieder irgendwas nicht rund läuft, wie gesagt mein alter Teich war ein biologisches Algenklo welchen wir 1x die Woche aussaugen hätten müssen sind würden die Fische bald trocken liegen.

Aber ich bin froh das es sich so eingependelt hat und ich hoffentlich nicht zu weiteren Mitteln greifen muss, was ich auch nicht möchte.


----------



## lotta (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

hi du,
 das wird schon werden, ... bist ja nun auf dem richtigen weg.
der teich samt filter braucht eben ein weilchen, bis alles eingefahren ist.
viel spass noch mit deinem teich und dessen bewohnern
lg lotta


----------



## Schnacki90 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Mal schauen, ich lass den Teich erstmal ohne Filter, evtl. noch ein paar Fische aber dann reicht das auch.


----------



## lotta (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

viel glück


----------



## Schnacki90 (17. Sep. 2012)

*AW: Mein neuer Teich*

Hallo zusammen,

nun mal nen neues Update, der Teich hat sich wunderbar entwickelt, die Fische & Pflanzen wachsen alle samt Gesund auf. Habe keine weiteren Verluste gehabt und 3 kleine Shubukis sind geboren, wo auch immer die herkamen. Das mit dem Erstbesatz das ICH den so belassen wollten, hat sich Dank meiner Eltern auch erledigt, die haben vom Nachbarn __ Moderlieschen bekommen, zwar nur nen Glas voll kleine - die sinbd aber auch schon gut groß geworden.

Ich habe ja keinen Filter in meinem Teich drinnen, dafür Fische die meine Mutter auch noch füttert. Nun, wir haben zwar ab und an mal Fadenalgen im sehr begrenzten Maße und die __ Wasserpest ist innerhalb von Wochen auf die Größe des Teiches angewachsen, aber das Wasser ist nicht umgekippt oder trüb oder so.

Der Bachlauf hat sich biochemisch auch schon sehr gut eingestellt, viele Tiere haben hier und im Teich ein neues zuhause gefunden, in den Becken ist aufgrund der wärme ein bisschen mehr an Fadenalgen. 

Trotzdem bin ich sehr zufrieden mit dem Teich. Der Zaun wird nächstes Jahr nun vollständig den Teich begrenzen, wegen den Kindern ansonsten denke ich können wir einfach nur genießen.

* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------

